

Why do we procrastinate so much? - akandiah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19389707

======
lumberjack
Little anecdote here but I find that whenever I'm procrastinating it's because
I'm not sure what to do next. I know that I need to keep working on my pet
project but I don't know what I should do exactly.

